# Everything for Windows



## LondonDragon (18 Oct 2009)

This is the best little app I have come across in a very long time. I have been using it for about a month now.
Install this app and it places a little icon on the task bar near the clock.
It catalogues your computer in a matter of seconds and it live updates instantly.
Find any file on your computer within seconds.

http://www.voidtools.com/

I would not live without it now 

Have fun


----------



## andyh (18 Oct 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> This is the best little app I have come across in a very long time. I have been using it for about a month now.
> Install this app and it places a little icon on the task bar near the clock.
> It catalogues your computer in a matter of seconds and it live updates instantly.
> Find any file on your computer within seconds.
> ...



Yeah its excellent i run a google version on my laptop, but my Mac has been doing it for years, its called spotlight and I dont know how i lived with out it!


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Apr 2021)

can't believe I still use this tool today


----------



## Nick potts (21 Apr 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> can't believe I still use this tool today


I just recently installed it after being frustrated with windows built-in search features, 100 times better, really helps when your like me and have loads of project files on the go but are very poor at organising them lol


----------



## zozo (22 Apr 2021)

Nick potts said:


> I just recently installed it after being frustrated with windows built-in search features, 100 times better, really helps when your like me and have loads of project files on the go but are very poor at organising them lol



I'm rather familiar with poor organising... Haven't used it a long time but it's still around and back in the day it was a great help sometimes to see what needs to be reorganized.






						TreeSize Free | JAM Software
					

TreeSize Free is a free disk space manager for Windows. The software shows you the sizes of folders including all subfolders.




					www.jam-software.com


----------



## zozo (22 Apr 2021)

Another one that was an Ureka for me lately... I had a crashed HDD from the notebook and it's beyond repair. It is no longer accessible from Windows if I try plugged in via USB the system freezes up and ends up with a BSOD... I had a lot of files on it I never backed up and all seem to be lost. But then I found this.









						TestDisk Download
					

Download TestDisk & PhotoRec. TestDisk is a free and open source data recovery software tool designed to recover lost partition and unerase deleted files. PhotoRec is a file carver data recovery software tool.




					www.cgsecurity.org
				




It's a command-line tool that not only tests disks it still reads the disk contents without trying to access it from the windows shell and it enables you to copy all that's on it to another location. And it recovered everything for me...


----------

